# Happy Birthday to The Royals



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2013)

Happy Birthday to the Past and Present members of The Royal Canadian Dragoons and The Royal Canadian Regiment.  130 years of service to Canada.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2013)

Our birthday parade.

Both senior Regiments allotted for.

P.S. - We got the flag right this year 

Followed with bacon wrapped venison, caribou meatloaf, shrimp pasta, port and Irish whiskey at the local Legion.


----------



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2013)

Happy Birthday Royals, wherever you may be serving, retired, or otherwise employed.


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Dec 2013)

yes, happy birthday









 >


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Dec 2013)

We're having pretty bad weather in New Brunswick, but 25 past and present Dragoons managed to shovel themselves out and brave the freezing rain to show up at our birthday celebrations. Last year, in good weather, we had close to 70. 
The good thing was that I (as treasurer) spent much less money on beer this year!
We had Maj (Ret'd) Ric Latham and Tpr Hill cut the cake as the oldest and youngest Dragoon present.

Happy birthday to all RCD and RCR both retired and serving!


----------

